# [HELP] Quick Factory Reset



## tfernandes113 (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys, just need a bit of help (and quick, if that's possible. I know it's a tough thing to ask).

I accidentally dropped my GS3 yesterday, thus cracking the screen (one of the worst spider-webbing I've seen, to be honest). I contemplated replacing it myself and came to the conclusion that it's not worth it. I'm heading over to the Verizon store before it closes (under an hour from now), but first I need to do a factory reset.

I'm on Carbon ROM 1.6.1 and apparently my main computer doesn't recognise the GS3 so I can't use ODIN on it. I'm installing Win 7 on a backup computer as I'm typing this. I know I can do it relatively quickly from there once Windows is installed, but I was wondering if there was a way to at least install a factory ROM directly through CWM, instead of using ODIN.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

You can flash your stock ROM from your phone, to your phone in Mobile Odin. It costs a couple of bucks, but it's a very handy app.


----------

